# 2005 Clutch Problem



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

I do not like this transmission guys.

My clutch pedal now just sinks to the floor.
I had just exited the freeway, was about to make a left turn into a neighborhood. I press in the clutch, and its like nothings there. The pedal had no feedback at all. It did disengage the drive train,however. 
However, now I feel like I have no clutch control. The pedal feels like it takes 1/4 the pressure it used to take. I really have no feedback on clutch position. Its REALLLY REALLY wierd. The thing still drives, and there is no clutch slip. Its just that I have no feedback where the clutch, and not much control over it. Once I let the pedal off, it seems to take longer for the clutch to grab and start turning with the engine. its almost like the spring that pushes it against the engine is gone or something? Does this make any sense? 

My other thought was maybe my hydraulic clutch line had sprung a leak. I think I located the line on the tranny. It was right behind the bell, on the passanger side. It seemed to have an awefull lot of flex in it to be filled with hydraulic fluid.
Im kinda freaking out guys. Whaddya think? this truck has already been in the shop twice, and its only got 5000 miles on it.


----------



## thrillhouse (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like a hydraulic problem, generally speaking the slave cylinder will have an internal leak before a hydraulic line cuts out on you. If there isnt any fluid on the ground then most likely your looking at an internal leak.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Now, I'm not a car mechanic, but Im also mechanically inclined. I was looking around and found this. 



> Trace its path and check for moist areas. Spotting leaks at the master cylinder may be a bit trickier, as its open cylinder end extends into the passenger compartment. A few drops of brake fluid caused by a failed seal may be easily absorbed by the carpet and insulation under the dash. If your customer complains about unusual smells inside the car, you're on to something.


That happened to me a while ago. I started keeping a lighter in the truck, and I figured that was what was making the smell. However, it went away and I forgot about it...I wonder if that from the master cylinder. 

Can anyone point me to the exactly location of the master cylinder so I can take a look at it?


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

The clutch pedal pushes a rod directly through the firewall and into the master cyl. Very much like the brake pedal goes directly to the brake master cyl. so look on the engine side of the firewall just on the other side of the clutch pedal. it may even use the brake fluid reservoir and just have a tube from brake to clutch master cyl to feed brake fluid. hydraulic clutches just use good old brake fluid, so they may share this common reservoir.

or just look in the owners manual for instructions on adding/checking the fluid level on the clutch, this will probably lead you right to it. it should look just like a smaller brake master cyl, and in effect, the two are exactly the same type of thing.

Good luck. 
Johnny


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

looks like the resevior is the same. I cannot, for the life of me, find the clutch master cylinder though. There is a big piece of plastic right behind the ABS system, that may be covering it up, but I was doing it in the parking garage, so didnt try and open it up.
The brake line resevior was full however, so maybe it isnt a leak.


----------



## thrillhouse (Oct 29, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> looks like the resevior is the same. I cannot, for the life of me, find the clutch master cylinder though. There is a big piece of plastic right behind the ABS system, that may be covering it up, but I was doing it in the parking garage, so didnt try and open it up.
> The brake line resevior was full however, so maybe it isnt a leak.


Why not take it to the shop? Just wondering


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Why not take it to the shop? Just wondering - Yes, it should still be under warranty, let them do their job.


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

i sort of had a similar problem w/ my kc 05' frontier as well. i took it to the dealer because the clutch pedal felt lighter and easily dropped to the floor as well, and the gears would occasionally grab slightly. the "stealership" basically laughed at me and the mechanic took her for a spin w/ me in it and said "that feel was normal" needless to say, i am not for certain if he was ligit or full of sh#t!


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thats exactly what mine is doing! I've learned to drive with it again (it still runs fine, just requires a much lighter touch on the clutch) 

I would leave it at that BUT I also managed to defeat the clutch today on a full throttle acceleration(2nd gear), when my foot wasnt even on the clutch petal. (pesky V-6 mustangs just ask to be burned) That alone tells me its more serious than I thought.
I will take it in, its a NTCNA vehicle, its just a hassle to get a vehicle from the test track and all. I seem to know the Company Vehicles guy waaaaaaaaaaay to well as well, I dont want to keep calling him with problems


----------



## dnanorton (Dec 8, 2004)

I'd check all the other stuff the guys have been saying, but remember that if your not using fluid, there wouldn't be a leak. The "spring" that gives you the pedal feel and opposite force to your foot is the clutch pressure plate. It makes the tension that directly squeezes the clutch disc and flywheel together like a sandwich when you let the pedal out (take your foot off). If your pressure plate has failed or partially failed you'll get reduced pedal feel, eventhough the pedal still works. In the long run though you're pressure on the clutch will be reduced. So if you load it up, like pulling a boat up a hill, you may slip the clutch and burn it out.


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

good to know! thanks :cheers:


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Heh, damn, and I was thinking of going boating sunday. 
Screw that. I was under the truck last night, playing with where the clutch cable meets the tranny. I can (with my two fingers) move the clutch lever on the tranny housing at least an inch. I dont think I should be able to do that. That would support the pressure plate idea. 
Of course, with my buddy pumping the clutch petal, I can hear flow through the hydraulic line, which usually indicates air bubbles. 

I'm worried about taking it in and them finding nothing. Did that previously with my suspension squeak. NTCNA shipped a 03 fronty up for me to drive while they worked on my 05. Cept they couldnt find anything wrong with the 05. So I end up looking foolish for having the track go through all the trouble of getting me a replacement. Still squeaks to this day. 

It'll go in friday if the damn stealership is open on vets day. I can live without a vehicle for a weekend.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thought I would just update for all of you.

I was going to take it to the shop friday morning, being that i had no school. However, on the way to the dealership, I couldnt get it to do ANYTHING abnromal. I drove it around the block like 5 times trying to get it to do something.
I've had it going to dealers with problems only for them to go away .

Friday night, I suddenly Have clutch slip. I cannot go more than 75 on the freeway in 6th without it starting to slip. I just stick to the side roads. 
After I woke up this morning at 11am.....(hey, Im college, and I had a hangover) 
I took it in to the dealership at about 1pm. The service lady took it for a real quick drive on Autoplex loop, and said she felt it a little ibt. Mostly it slips (and it will redline with the clutch inif you want it, sadly) in 5th or 6th gear above 50. She didnt even get it up there. However, they didnt have a loaner that I could drive, and they close at 5pm on sats....So I still have it.

Im driving it real gingerly ATM, and Im done with the freeways, just run on surface streets. Whats amazing to me is how fast the clutch is wearing down( I think). It started slipping a little bit last night, and by today, I dont even try the freeway.

I will see if the test track can get a vehicle up to the dealership ASAP so I can drive it, while mine is in the shop.

I found it really interesting, the service lady asked me if this was my first stick vehicle. it is, but I dont think that has anything to do with it...
Drove my sisters sentra, and I've flirted with a 6 speed 350Z roadster a few times (prom and such)
Dude, I think even if I WAS doing clutch drops every time I took off, at 5,000 it still should be ok!.
However, I dont think I have dumped the clutch on it yet....

So, the saga continues.

5247 Miles on her, One trip to the body shop, and 2 trips to the service shop.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Sounds backwards, but, I'm glad that something is really wrong. Sometimes it's like an internal injury, you get all the pain, but none of the credit. Looks like someone noticed the proverbial swelling in your case. 
Good luck with those bastards.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

for the record, the clutch master cylinder is off to the side of the brake master cyl and resevoir. there is a tube running from the brake fluid resevoir to the clutch master cylinder. it takes its fluid from the brake resevoir.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok, I figured the resevior was the same. So when I checked, that was topped off, so it must have been the pressure plate. 
Hopefully the test track can get something up to power nissan soon....But, I will probably get the mileage I have EVER gotten on this tank


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

So, I took it into the dealership today....and it wasnt doing it. does this happen EVERY time I take the damn thing in? I even managed to get it to slip in 4th on the WAY there.

Soon as I got the service guy in it, couldnt get it to do it (well, it would a little bit, but not much) 


 :wtf:


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Have the service guy drive it like you aren't there, like he stole it. It may also help if the clutch is stone cold, or red hot. Seems like normal operating temps would only help it grab. Just let it get a bit worse, maybe even give it a little help. Keep visiting you friendly neighborhood dealership and eventually they'll give you credit for knowing anything beyond how to tie your own shoes.
Good Luck.


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

i've been following this post and just wanted to follow up since i had last replied to this topic. my clutch is still grabbing a bit in almost every gear. the "stealership" thinks i'm crazy so i have given up. hopefully, if anything serious occurs, may it happen before my 36k warranty is up. good luck to all that are suffering w/ this as well. :bs:


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Alright guys, update time.
I am the proud owner of a *brand new clutch* on my 05 Frontier with 5400 miles on it.
Well, actually, its not in yet, So I get to keep my 4x4 '02 CC Loaner(with BFG A/T's!!!!)
Its on order, so hopefully I get to keep this CC over the weekend. Go offroading a bit.

There have been some jokes about teaching me how to drive again...


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

See if the service guys willgive you a real root cause, as opposed to a simple "busted clutch" answer. I'm sure we are all interested to see what went wrong and if it's becoming a common problem or what. 
I'm so glad to hear that you have reched a solution.


----------



## Creighton (Nov 18, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> See if the service guys willgive you a real root cause, as opposed to a simple "busted clutch" answer. I'm sure we are all interested to see what went wrong and if it's becoming a common problem or what.
> I'm so glad to hear that you have reched a solution.



Yes, please. I just did a quick search of the net for any known issues with these trucks. I just bought a 05 King Nismo and would like to know if this is an issue i'll need to keep an eye on. The "Is this your first manual" might be a valid question but it might not be the whole story.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

alrighty, well I went into the dealership today, and took a look.
They had my beloved truck up on a lift all disasembled. 
So, firstly, have you guys seen the trasnmission on this thing? Its HUGE. Tranny Bell is the biggest I have ever seen. (way bigger than my friends F-150)

Ends up it needed a new clutch, new pressure plate, and new flywheel(thank god for warrenty).
They had it disasembled, and this is what I saw.

Firstly, the clutch was gone. I mean gone, the material was down to the rivits. The tech said there was at least an inch of material on there when new. Indeed, the clutch was so far gone that the steel had started rubbing againt the flywheel, scoring it. The flywheel actually had burn marks on the steel, and deep rifts. Instead of resurfacing, they replaced it completely. The tech and I were looking at the Pressure plate(gotta love walking into my computer tech job with greasy hands), and it looked fine. The "fingers" or prongs were a little bent, but that sometimes happens during removal, when they are getting it off the spline. 
Unfortunately, I forgot to mention the hydraulics, but I dont think that was the issue. 

I imagine the burning of the flywheel came when I was towing last.......


----------



## pfcyates45 (Jan 17, 2006)

i am having the same problem


----------

